# What temp does it have to be for grass to grow?



## thatsmygirl (19 February 2012)

As above really, I'm in dire need for grass but the weather says it's going to be a mild week where I am and could reach 15 degrees. What temp is it before grass starts to grow? Iv had to move my horses on their summer field already but the grass in there will last them a month max.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (19 February 2012)

The temperature of the *SOIL* needs to be 6 or above for grass to start growing.


----------



## thatsmygirl (19 February 2012)

Oh right ok, less than I thought.


----------



## Rosehip (19 February 2012)

As above, and I believe that it has to be an even, constant temp, so not 8 ish in the day and 4 at night....the soil needs to remain at a constant temp with a consistant moisture level to grow grass..... does that make sense? xx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 February 2012)

So roughly once the min temp at night/day is 6 for a few days then ground will be warm enough for grass to grow?

Can normally tell when its growing as bit of grass in front of stables starts to grow but currently internationalnevofmystery keeps using her shetland-pony-workshop-fitted teleport to escape feild & keep patch of grass nicely trimmed for me  little swine


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 February 2012)

2 of my paddocks not used from last October are greening over, not enough to leave out overnight, but more than enough for little fuzzy to get lami if let out in them.

Even the winter trash paddock is starting to green, they have only been out of it 2 weeks so will be right back in there tomorrow. 
Its also the DRYEST its been in over 30 years


----------



## indie999 (19 February 2012)

I go for 5/6 centrigrade and above and know it needs watching all those little baby shoots and some sunshine on it! I have good doer and thats my rule. Am sure there was a good article written in the H&H archive somewhere about carbs etc in grass and growth etc etc


----------



## piebaldsparkle (19 February 2012)

The number of daylight hours also has a massive impact or grass growth!


----------



## amandap (19 February 2012)

piebaldsparkle said:



			The number of daylight hours also has a massive impact or grass growth!
		
Click to expand...

This as well. My grass has been actively growing for a couple of weeks.  My lawn needs cutting.


----------



## Merlin11 (19 February 2012)

No sign of grass in Scotland but fields are really dry which is great. I read the temp has to be above 5 degrees for any chance of growth.


----------



## abitodd (19 February 2012)

I believe it also depends on the type of grass. 
Rye grass needs 6 degrees,but hardier meadow grasses and fescues manage to grow at 4 degrees.


----------



## cambrica (19 February 2012)

It may not look like its growing but my horses heads are down. Mixture of sun, rain and high temps this week means those green, sweet shoots are in acceleration.


----------

